# Is my shimp berried?



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello,
I think this amano shimp is Berried?
Any confirmation?









Thanks


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

She's currently saddled, which is one step away from carrying. The next step will be she'll be berried, carrying eggs in her back legs. It will be very noticeable when this happens and should slow her down a bit.

Unfortunately I believe amano need brackish water to become berried, you might want to look that up, as I'm not 100% positive.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Chris,
thank you I and still trying to learn about shrimp.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

No problem man, keep the questions coming, I learn new things every day myself be reading about it.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think Chris is right, this is from: Amano Shrimp | The Shrimp Farm

_The Amano Shrimp is one of the more difficult shrimp to successfully breed in the home aquarium. The young shrimp do not hatch as small versions of the adults, like a Red Cherry Shrimp does, but they hatch as larva. These larva require salt water to grow to metamorphosis and become freshwater shrimp again._

more info here: Amano Shrimp .:. Caridina multidentata .:. Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp Species Information Page

http://caridinajaponicabreeding.blogspot.com/

hope this helps ya a bit Mike


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I think it is not a good day if I don't learn something new

I'm like a sponge trying to absorb it all but like a sponge some of the stuff leaks out when removed from water\computer some of the stuff I leaned I can't remember<VBG>


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Homer Simpson: "How is education supposed to make me feel smarter? Besides, every time I learn something new, it pushes some old stuff out of my brain. Remember when I took that home wine making course, and I forgot how to drive?"

I feel like Homer.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi John,
thanks for those links.

I guess the larva will end you being food for the fish in the tank with the shrimp:<(


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

You welcome Mike.....maybe you'll get lucky and a couple will survive. I can surely see why nobody breeds them , looks like a PITA lol


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

If I could catch the larva I could set up a salt water breeder but they are in a heavily planted tank with my Pleco Fri.

I have enough problems trying to catch the Plecos, I frequently end up with a shrimp, I add them both to one of my 3 grow out tanks in the hope that they will survive.

Perhaps I will find them in the AC Mini and be able to get them from the filter.

I am cycling my Fruval Edge I got at the Auction and they may go into it.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

The shrimp in this photo looks nothing like an amano but more like a Red Cherry(Neocardina)to me.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You're right Ed, looking at the photo it looks like a wild cherry or something.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing myself


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Thaks again on the ID
I got them as Amano and did not know the difference 
It did look red to me too<G>


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Now all you need is one or two boy cherry shrimps to fertile these eggs when the female is ready. Good luck!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have about 10 in that tank so I hope some are male


----------

